# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Brain Games: Increasing Speed, Memory, Attention, Flexibility, and Problem-Solving

## Kuhnada29

These things may help with dream recall. The attention games should make it easier to focus on one thing instead of the mind-wandering off someplace else, which may be helpful in meditation and/or WILDing. 


The memory matrix game is spatial recall, only the right-brain (subconscious ) can handle spatial-relationships. That's why it's easier instead of just focusing on each tile, you use your peripheral vision and scope the entire thing. Holistic vision. You'll actually briefly see the imprint of the tiles that were lit up. 

The spatial recall games should definitely help with lucidity. Spatial recall involves your sense of space. It is important for keeping track of changes in your physical environment and orientating yourself within it. For example, it allows you to remember where you left your keys and parked your car.

http://www.lumosity.com/brain-games

Can we sticky this?

----------


## TJuulsgaard

Tried some of them... definately going to use them often. thanks for the link.

----------


## AURON

Moved from BD to Dream Signs and Recall.
As for the making it a stick sticky?  Who knows, but I like the thread.  :Shades wink:

----------


## StingPT

Its also kinda addicting  :tongue2:  I like it!

----------


## ClearView

This is great. Thanks a bunch. Looks like it will help a lot, and it definetly took my attention away from class :p
-CV

_EDIT_
I had a great idea!
=================
Post your scores!
=================

----------


## The Dreaming Zombie

...I got addicted to Word Bubbles

----------


## StingPT

I just initiated the memory boost course.. lets see how it goes... Just made the first daily training and here's my results:

Memory Matrix 	2835
Speed Match 	4200
Name Tag 	        13550 	
Lost in Migration 	4000
Monster Garden 	2970 

Post your results too!  :tongue2:

----------


## Jaffacakes

> I just initiated the memory boost course.. lets see how it goes... Just made the first daily training and here's my results:
> 
> Lost in Migration 	4000
> Post your results too!



i got 5335 in that > :smiley:

----------


## Xiper

Looks Great will try

----------

